# Will Work for Help!



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Several days ago I got out of a bad relationship and because I opted to take summer courses, am unemployed. I have $23 left in my bank account and a relatively scary credit card bill, but thankfully a roof over my head. I was fortunate enough to get a job today but since I have not been employed since school started, am not eligible for a payday loan to tide me over until my first paycheck. 

For those of you who haven't met me, I am a 21 year old girl majoring in English at UBC. 

Since I won't ask for help but will ask for employment, I have an offer to make that few can refuse:

CHEAP LABOUR 

I will do your yardwork, housework, or any other odd jobs for $10 an hour or by donation. In the past, I have done dog walking & pet sitting, lawn mowing, house sitting, yardwork and even pressure washing! My specialty is childcare... I have over 8 years of experience working as a counsellor at summer camps and make sure any children under my care have an active, educational and fun time with me. Absolutely NO TV allowed!

If you need an extra hand, I can travel anywhere in Vancouver, Burnaby, New West, Coquitlam and Surrey. I am available all day this week and can come on short notice... Just give me a call on my cell at (778) 242-4045! I am an efficient and reliable worker with glowing work references from all of my employers. 

Thanks for reading,
Kelly


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*If you are still looking for a job I have a friend that is looking for workers. She has a cleaning service. I don't know much about it except that she is very busy and asked me to work for her. She has places all over. She pays $12 an hour and has an add on Craig's list. I will try and find it to see if it has any other information.

Sorry to hear about your situation, but keep your chin up.*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Want to do some yard work. Pruning and misc. PMed you.

If you get something more long term from Trouble, that would even be better.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

really good to see ppl helping each other out when times are bad! good luck kelly!! hang in there!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Kelly:
I got an email a few days ago from Faculty of Law looking for students to help them pack up and move - I think it was around $12/hour. I nuked the email after forwarding it to my grad students, but if you're interested, I can try to dig it up. PM me.
Shelley


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

go apply for a job at puppies fish and critters in langley/surrey
i know they're hiring


(formerly known as fishworld)


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

@ least you found out this guy/x-BF wasn't for real instead of finding out later.
I don't see why he wouldn't support your decision?
Education is always a good choice.
I've dealt with similar/stupid ppl like this more than I'd like too.
I hope you find something in the meantime.

Sorry to hear about your situation.
Keep your head up , & don't let fools like him stray you from any path you decide to take in life!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

best of luck Kelly! keep your head up.

I work at a boat dealership in Richmond called Galleon Marine and I know my boss has been looking for a yard person to help clean boats and misc stuff around the shop

email [email protected] or call Ian @ 604-273-7544

Best of luck!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all your support! I am still free on thursday and Friday if anyone has things that need doing around the house... I also wash cars like a pro . 

Mike, I will definitely look into that! 

And to Jennifer and Spitfire, thanks for them suggestions but I just got a job... Just looking for income to tide me over until my first paycheck.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well if it doesn't pan out. Good luck on everything. Wish I had the money to have help around here, but I need to now buy a new printer.*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant help u with money but u can come for dinner on Friday


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Me and Kelly put away 5 garbage cans of yard waste in a mere 4 hours !

Thanks Kelly  Did not notice your car wash skill part.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you paint Kelly? I have the dog cages at the shop that need painting. 
Also the ceiling on the fish section.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*If you weren't so far I would come and do it. I am not in the same situation as her, but not working for over a year has been very tuff and belt tightening. I have made a few signs for some extra cash and has 2 on order. That will go right to the printer that I just had to buy cause mine craped out.*


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well wish I was closer. I'd put you to work. Maybe you can make Canuck signs really quick! 
Gotta hit the market while it's hot.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Do you paint Kelly? I have the dog cages at the shop that need painting.
> Also the ceiling on the fish section.


Don't agree to painting the ceiling, Kelly......April told me this is how she wants it done.....

*http://www.visitingdc.com/images/sistine-chapel-picture.jpg*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Well I could't do any signes till I got a new printer. Now that I got one people are telling me I shouldn't of got this one. Well you can't please everyone. I just want it to print so I can work on the signes on order and pay for the printer. lol I had an idea to do for Don with a Canucks logo, but it was really boring.

*


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Don't agree to painting the ceiling, Kelly......April told me this is how she wants it done.....
> 
> *http://www.visitingdc.com/images/sistine-chapel-picture.jpg*


That's life time employment at $10 per hour


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL! Let me! Let me! After all I came out of gklaw's garden alive


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> LOL! Let me! Let me! After all I came out of gklaw's garden alive


Wait till you see my side garden :bigsmile:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

No that's not it!, I want fish pics and dogs all over it. Lol.
Actually I just need the mildew removed due to winter humidity.
Maybe I should do blue sky and clouds.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

josephl said:


> Wait till you see my side garden :bigsmile:


*I started a thread for pictures like that. I wanna see. Please post them on my thread.*


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So Kelly, are you still looking for odd jobs the rest of this week?


----------

